# Beaches in NW area



## celticdiamond (25 February 2013)

Hi, 
I'm based on the Yorkshire/Lancashire border and a few from our yard want to go to the beach at some point this year with the ponies. Where are the best beaches for riding in Liverpool/Blackpool area?

Ta in advance


----------



## RockinRudolph (25 February 2013)

I have been to Ainsdale beach in southport in the past. They send all the horse boxes one way and the cars the other when you drive on, so you shouldn't have to worry about the general public getting in your way!


----------



## daviedevs (25 February 2013)

Im looking to take Dan to the beach as soon as it warms up a tad!!

I've been advised Formby beach is a good place with parking for horseboxes available.

Its a National Trust beach so probably well looked after. Looks ok on the website anyway. 

Roll on spring!!!!


----------



## Elsiecat (25 February 2013)

Ainsdale beach! Lovely and clean too


----------



## daviedevs (25 February 2013)

Does Ainsdale beach join up to Formby?  Or is the same place? Look very close on google maps.


----------



## dollymix (25 February 2013)

We used to go to Ainsdale too but this year was introduced to Blackpool south shore by my RI. It is sooooo much nicer! The sand quality is more consistent (no muddy/deep bits) and much quieter too! Ironic as the pleasure beach is in the distance!


----------



## Tiffany (25 February 2013)

Ainsdale, Formby, Southport and Bootle. Might need to check if horses are still allowed on Bootle?


----------



## trottingon (25 February 2013)

Bootle is a dockyard!

Crosby can be a bit unpredictable with regards to the sand and "boggy" bits and is contained by the docks at one end and the River Alt at the other, and can be busy with walkers and dogs.

I think Formby/Ainsdale/Suthport is the better option, really long, nice and sandy, when the tide is out it is out for miles so more room to avoid any dogs, and generally quieter.


----------



## Baggybreeches (26 February 2013)

I would head to Lifeboat Road in Formby, from there you can go south along the beach to the Alt estuary or north and head up to Ainsdale/Southport there's also bridle paths through the woods and dunes.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (26 February 2013)

Hoylake looks a good one too! i know a few people that have gone there for a good gallop


----------



## Diddleydoo (26 February 2013)

I've been to Ainsdale a few times now. It's a nice one

Thanks dollymix for the Blackpool suggestion, I'll give that one a try


----------



## BlairandAzria (27 February 2013)

Has anyone been to any of the beaches on the north wales coast?  or west kirby?


----------

